# Purgators Space Marines [b]Log



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, perhaps this should be a blog, but I think this should be a project log for starters.


I am a bad 40k player. Not just strategically, I mean that's part of it, but I am really not playing the caliber of 40k that I want to in a lot of ways. I only play against my stepdad ( ork and IG) and a friend from high school (Tyranids and Tau), and it's all done with gray armies on plywood or carpet. 

I would really love to play "good" 40k, and I have been reinvigorated with the whole hobby over this summer. Podcasts, forum crawling, and steadily ramping up the number of actual , y'know, games I play.

So! There are three big elements I am going to work on for this, my first true army. 

1. Fluff. I have been dallying around with the marines we have (my new ones and step dad's odd old collection) because I could not decide on the fluff for the longest time. I have had flirtations with tons of concepts, strategies, characters and color schemes for the past year or so, and have finally settled on something. 

2. Buying. Hey, it's the truth. A big part of this project is me shelling out cold hard cash for the models I have long been eye-ing but not buying. During the school year I really don't make any 40k purchases, because it's the choice between a tactical squad and a lottt of ramen noodles and cheap beer. So there's that. 

3. Painting. Oh God, the horror. I have not painted an army, much less a real model. I have the Scheme pretty much finalized, as well as some tips and demos I have been looking at. 



Without further delay, here's a pic of what I am playing now, as well as the colors I have decided on.









Here's what I run now at 1500 points... Looking to swap this around, but it's what I have for the moment.
1. Ah, this injured beauty. Bought it, as well as a bunch of other chaos stuff from a 18 year old for $20. This was when I was 16, so I don't feel bad. Carved the spikes off, but the superglue has left it covered with more white crust than a teen boy's tube sock. The front door hinge is broken, all the guns are maimed from the recovery from chaos, and the port-side gun is ... gone? My solution is going to be getting a crusader conversion pack, and swapping out the crummy godhammer stuff for the crusader bits. 

2. This needs a dip and strip, paint wise. Part of the same army I got for 20 beans. Oh hey and a storm bolter.

3. Oh dozerblade, where have you gone?

4. Big 4 represents the number of things. Librarian needs a jump pack to go with the assault squad, I need a meltamarine, and I need my combiweapons modeled.


Here's the general scheme.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

We all gotta start somewhere. Looks like you got alot of work ahead of ya with this one. Keep us posted!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow a cream plastic MKI Rhino, Antique!

The proposed paint scheme looks good and striking.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

liking the colour scheme a lot, sir - are you planning it to be "bone" colored, or a more "straight" white? looking forward to seeing the scheme on some models, especially the tanks...get painting!!

oh, and what are your thoughts for a chapter symbol / iconography?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I love the scheme, looks very White Scars-ish, can't wait to see some painted stuff.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

Well I am just the laziest, huh? I've been in NYC for a week on vacation and haven't gotten much done at all. Here's a couple pictures though...










Here's the ugly ol' iron warriors rhino. Before I can paint it, first I have to de-paint it, so I scrounged around on the internet for ways to strip plastic models. I went with the pinesol method...










Still a little bit dingy looking, but quite a bit better. I didn't lose any detail from scrubbing, which was nice. Still, I'm on the look out for a better method in the future.











Here's my Vulkan He'Stan counts as, which was fun to do. I have agonized for a while on how to represent all his various neat wargear, I have the sheild for the 3++ and the beefed up armor. The scythe needs a little green stuff to smooth out the join, as well as some purity seals or something. The heavy flamer goes unrepresented, as I couldn't come up with a good way to portray all 4 hands' worth of wargear. 

I also made a single melta marine, but that's not really worthy of a picture. At least I'm not proxying him any longer.



This is getting a bit long-winded, but I also wanted to thank everyone who's taken time to look at this. It makes it a lot more fun when people are interested.

@Viscount Vash : The rhino is from my step-dad's collection. He also has some great cream / dark green marines from what I believe is the RT01 set. We have an old landraider too, but it's in shambles...

@Aquatic Foible : It's going to be a cream/bone color, highlighted with white. I'm trying to steer away from the cool tones of the White Scars and such, and make them a bit warmer looking. I've looked up some menoth painting guides from warmachine, and I'm basically appropriating a lot of their scheme. I have (finally!) decided on a chapter symbol, but I'm not going to post it up until I have a decent picture. The suspense!


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Why not put the flamer on the shield? like some tanks and gauges on the back where his hand is. Some tubes and pipe works to lead to the front/face. Where upon you have like a face with a nossle in its mouth and maybe a few others on the top corners. Each of these could be the point where the fire comes out, like the face is breathing fire.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you are on the road to a great army! I just wish I was getting as close as you lol... I got some old stuff from a friend of mine when me and him were like 7. It includes a bunch of 2nd edition marines including a land speeder and a few tac squads and a techmarine. I hope you get your army all organized soon! Good Luck!


----------

